# Recommendations for full livery in/around Bath



## streaky (8 May 2013)

Hi

I am looking for full livery in/around Bath for 2 horses (ideally north side but will consider anywhere within reasonable driving distance)

I need the livery to have
floodlit school (ideally 60x20 but 40x20 will do)
all year turnout
walker
parking for lorry
ability to bring instructor in for teaching
reasonable hacking

I need full livery to include all the usual (turnout/bring in; rug change; hoof pick out; some feed; hay/haylage; straw/shavings) - have found this varies with different places!!!

Grateful if anyone has any suggestions as cant seem to find many places listed:

Thanks


----------



## siennamum (8 May 2013)

Have you tried Alice Peternell?
http://apequestrian.com/?page_id=111


----------



## streaky (9 May 2013)

Hi
yes I did but unfortunately they dont have all year turnout
thanks again - will also consider chippenham to bath area too


----------



## siennamum (9 May 2013)

The local facebook pages are good for livery yard info, have you tried them. I am in Bristol so don't really know the area, have you looked at places like West Wilts, or down to Bradford on Avon area - loads of yards down  there.
Just had a thought also = have you tried the yard at Tog Hill?


----------



## lazysunday (9 May 2013)

Have looked at all the yards in this area and recently moved my horse to www.luciemcnicholeventing.co.uk.

Very professional with a high level of service and facilities. Care is individual to your horse and most importantly my usually stressed mare is relaxed and chilled.

Near Chippenham.
Good luck.


----------



## Rose Folly (18 May 2013)

I live south of Bath, but have herd that the Tog Hill yard is very good.


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 May 2013)

Any good? http://www.lucknampark.co.uk/equestrian/livery.php


----------



## siennamum (21 May 2013)

haha MB - I was going to suggest Lucknam, but then decided that no one in their right mind would pay that money...


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 May 2013)

siennamum said:



			haha MB - I was going to suggest Lucknam, but then decided that no one in their right mind would pay that money...
		
Click to expand...

It is beautiful though


----------



## Highlands (28 May 2013)

siennamum said:



			haha MB - I was going to suggest Lucknam, but then decided that no one in their right mind would pay that money...
		
Click to expand...

Had to click... Wow....


----------



## miss_c (29 May 2013)

Possibly Wapley Stables?  It's mainly a riding school but the main school is approx. 25x50, then there's a tiny 'side' school which is basically a lunge pen, walker, all year turnout weather permitting, hacking over towards Dyrham once you've crossed the main road, owners on site, I used to be allowed to have my own instructor when I was there last year (left because I got my own yard to rent).  Only problem may be lorry parking but I know there is a place half a mile down the road that a livery would park their lorry at.


----------

